# Okuma Reels



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone have any Okuma reels?
I really like the look of their reels but wasnt sure of the quality or performance.
They seem to get a lot of good reviews on another bass fishing site I frequent. 
Just wanted to check with the OGF'rs 
That Krios baitcaster looks awesome, would look real nice on my Veritas.
Also the Trio High speed spinning reel looks nice and the prices are good.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I own 2 okuma spinning reels and love them both.

The drag on them is fantastic.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewokumahelios.html

Says it all...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Their high end stuff may be good, but the ones you buy off the pegs just don't hold up for any length of time at all. The only thing good I can say about them is that they convinced me to start buying better quality fishing equipment.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I Have a Stratus spinning reel that I've probably used for 150-200 hours over 4 years and its falling apart. It has a nasty habit of going into back reeling mode on huge hooksets that make the bail spin backwards and ratsnest and loses fish. Its only a cat/carp or loaner reel for me now. But for $40 i couldve done worse.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Own several Convector trolling reels; had them for several years. Never a problem.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i used there cheaper line counter reels for a couple of years, they seemed to be good reels, didnt have any problems at all. but i got the magda reels in the larger size. and then started fishing with my son and his wife and kids. so i went to smaller reels. i bought daiwa reels that i use for my divers, but i wanted a set for running boards so i bought a set of convectors, and they are awesome reels for the price.
sherman


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a few of the Hardstone and have had no problems. The one I use for the walleye run really takes a beating and keeps on fishing. Actaully, I give it good reports.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Overall pleased with my avenger 20. Hardly perfect (okumas dont hold much line for their size (prob wont matter/maybe better if braid person), and are heavy, bail doesnt always close when i start reeling, bail wire bail sticks out far and occasionally snags when casting, etc). Overall, especially for cost, i like okumas. Every brand ive had has their weaknesses (i buy cheap/mid reels), and okumas feel solid and are smooth.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I have used Okuma Magdas for 8 yrs. on my boat and 6 yrs. on a buddy's boat and have never had a problem. All were equipped with Okuma rods at that time and I also use spinning reels for lt. tackle and for trout. Anticipating any problems I put away 6 combos for trolling and the biggest problem is digging them out just to dust them off.

Gene


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have two I use for channel cats and they work great!!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have four line counter ones that I have had for several years. NO problem with them. 

I deliberately bought them with left hand crank so rod control would be with my right hand. Up to this purchase I have always used open face spinning gear and I am used to rod control with the right hand.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I started with magda line counters, upgraded to convector line counters and never had any problems with either of them except I lost the freespool tension knob on one of my convectors. I still use my magda's for wire line on Erie. I like okuma so much I bought 2 of the line feeder avengers for catfishing, I love em, in fact their going with me to va beach in a few weeks for some salt water action.


----------

